# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بدل فاقد مركب مكنة صحفي

## حسكو

*[align=center]بدل فاقد مركب مكنة صحفي  [/align] : 
عندما كان أخى مجاهد فى الخامسة من عمره كان يوميا يلعب لعبة (البلي) وليس البلى استيشن كان عندما يطقش (بلية) يأتى الى جاريا وهو يصيح يا حسن لقد طقشتها لقد طقشتها ويظل مسرورا كأنه طقش طائرة أمريكية أو صاروخ أسرائيلى , أووواب محمد ألأخ غير الصديق قبل ستة أشهر من الان وهو  يتحسس بدايات طريقه للكتابة فى الصحافة كان يوميا يتصل بى وهو يصيح لقد كتبتها لقد كتبتها وهو يقصد أنه كتب مقالته الصحفية وسوف يتم نشرها له وألأن بعد مضى هذه الأشهر القليلة أصبح ألأخ أواب يفترى علينا ويتطنقع فينا والغريب فى الأمر عموده المعروف (برأى حر) لو أردت البحث عنه يجب عليك أن تحمل معك بوصلة أو تسترجع زكريات الزمن المضى والبحث عن فضولى فى مجلة ماجد فعموده لو حضرت زرقاء اليمامة لعجزت عن معرفة مكانه فى الصحيفة كثيرا ما أستعين به أين العمود أخى أواب ويظل يوصف لى أفتح الصفحة الثالثة وأمشى شمالك ولف يمينك وأنزل تحت وعاين فوق غايتو الواحد لو عايز يصل أسرائيل أسهل من الوصول لمكان عمود أواب أنا أنصح كل من يريد البحث عن عمود أواب فى صحيفة المريخ أن يشترى له أولا جهاز البحث عن الذهب أمريكى أصلى .....غايتو التقول عمود جربوكس ومساعد قاعد تحته بفتش فى الصواميل ....غايتو تصيحة لو ماعندكم نظارة مرخصة أو عندكم جهاز مايكرسكوب لا تتعبوا أنفسكم...... الغريب أنو عمودو أسمو (رأى حر )وبعد دا لو بحثت عنو ما بتلقاهو ماعارف لو كان أسمو( رأى مسجون) كان الحصل شنو أظن حينها  كان سيكون أسم العمود فى صحيفة المريخ والمقال فى صحيفة السوبر تهى تهتى تهى .....غايتو عمود أواب دا ممكن يشتريه منه ساحر أو حاوي ديل الوحيدين الممكن يجدوه لقد تعبنا تعبنا من البحث عن عمودك أخى أووووواب .....زمان لما كنت بدرس فى المتوسطة كان عنددنا مذاكرة عندي صاحبي أسمو خازوق كان قاعد جمبى طوالى ماسك الطيش المهم الزول دا جنو هرجلة مرة أقترحت عليه بدل نهرجل ويكتبونا كل يوم ويدقونا تعال نلعب لعبة الأطلس ولعبة الأطلس دي  نجيب الاطلس والواحد يسأل التانى من مدينة معينة وتكون المدينة قاعد فى مكان  معين  قصى    فى خريطة الاطلس وبعد تعب الواحد يلقى المدينة  غايتولو الناس العملت الاطلس سمعت بعمود أواب لتمت أضافته ....... الواحد لو طولت منو يقول ليك وين ماظاهر حقو نبدلا لوين رأى حر ..... هو بالله من الله خلقكم شفتوا ليكم صحفى بكتب يوم وبفط يوم الشى شافع صغير بتعلم فى رمضان ؟ الشى دا عمود ولا راجل مرتين تهى تهى تهى ؟؟ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والليله ياحسكو اواب جاك الله يعينك عليهو
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*وااااااااااااااااااااااه اوااااااااااااااااااااااااباه
 القال ليك منو تزعل الحبايب 
تانى مش حاتقدر تغمض عينيك
ههههههههههههههههههه



انا لسه ماجيتك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هو بلاي في كاتب اسمه اواب محمد و عندو عمود في صحيفة المريخ يخربني يا حسكو اول مرة اسمع به منك انت ده 

تخريمة 

نان اواب ده مش بتاع مشرف بدل فاقد الوداه الصحيفة شنو تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*هههههااااااااااو 
والله ياحسكو ما قصرت مع المشرف العام 
لكن ابقي قدرها ،،، الجني دا بشردك من 
المنتديات تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
قلت لي لو داير تقرا عمود اواب تشتري جهاز شنو ؟؟؟ هع هع هع هع 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يااواب لاقي لي عزو مسكين وماقاعد يرد ليك 
اها خم وصر حسكو جاااااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*انا في كل الموضوع العاجبني حسكو الكتاب ده ،،،

حسكو بخيل ( ما الحكمة في انك بخيل و أهلك ارابيب الندى) ،،،

حسكو اديب لا يعرف قدر نفسه ،،،

أواب قلت لي التين والمترة كيف ؟ 
*

----------


## Red Arena

*الكلام دا لا داير ليهو مديدة حارة ولا حاجة

انا غايتو بصنقر نص البوست دا والنشوف البغلب من

لانو الطرفين ما بتشجعوا

ونحن فى النهاية مع الفايز
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*‏طارق حامد, ‏اواب محمد 

اهلين يا صحفي يا كبير غصب عن عين حسكو 
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

[align=center]بدل فاقد مركب مكنة صحفي [/align] : 
عندما كان أخى مجاهد فى الخامسة من عمره كان يوميا يلعب لعبة (البلي) وليس البلى استيشن كان عندما يطقش (بلية) يأتى الى جاريا وهو يصيح يا حسن لقد طقشتها لقد طقشتها ويظل مسرورا كأنه طقش طائرة أمريكية أو صاروخ أسرائيلى , أووواب محمد ألأخ غير الصديق قبل ستة أشهر من الان وهو يتحسس بدايات طريقه للكتابة فى الصحافة كان يوميا يتصل بى وهو يصيح لقد كتبتها لقد كتبتها وهو يقصد أنه كتب مقالته الصحفية وسوف يتم نشرها له وألأن بعد مضى هذه الأشهر القليلة أصبح ألأخ أواب يفترى علينا ويتطنقع فينا والغريب فى الأمر عموده المعروف (برأى حر) لو أردت البحث عنه يجب عليك أن تحمل معك بوصلة أو تسترجع زكريات الزمن المضى والبحث عن فضولى فى مجلة ماجد فعموده لو حضرت زرقاء اليمامة لعجزت عن معرفة مكانه فى الصحيفة كثيرا ما أستعين به أين العمود أخى أواب ويظل يوصف لى أفتح الصفحة الثالثة وأمشى شمالك ولف يمينك وأنزل تحت وعاين فوق غايتو الواحد لو عايز يصل أسرائيل أسهل من الوصول لمكان عمود أواب أنا أنصح كل من يريد البحث عن عمود أواب فى صحيفة المريخ أن يشترى له أولا جهاز البحث عن الذهب أمريكى أصلى .....غايتو التقول عمود جربوكس ومساعد قاعد تحته بفتش فى الصواميل ....غايتو تصيحة لو ماعندكم نظارة مرخصة أو عندكم جهاز مايكرسكوب لا تتعبوا أنفسكم...... الغريب أنو عمودو أسمو (رأى حر )وبعد دا لو بحثت عنو ما بتلقاهو ماعارف لو كان أسمو( رأى مسجون) كان الحصل شنو أظن حينها كان سيكون أسم العمود فى صحيفة المريخ والمقال فى صحيفة السوبر تهى تهتى تهى .....غايتو عمود أواب دا ممكن يشتريه منه ساحر أو حاوي ديل الوحيدين الممكن يجدوه لقد تعبنا تعبنا من البحث عن عمودك أخى أووووواب .....زمان لما كنت بدرس فى المتوسطة كان عنددنا مذاكرة عندي صاحبي أسمو خازوق كان قاعد جمبى طوالى ماسك الطيش المهم الزول دا جنو هرجلة مرة أقترحت عليه بدل نهرجل ويكتبونا كل يوم ويدقونا تعال نلعب لعبة الأطلس ولعبة الأطلس دي نجيب الاطلس والواحد يسأل التانى من مدينة معينة وتكون المدينة قاعد فى مكان معين قصى فى خريطة الاطلس وبعد تعب الواحد يلقى المدينة غايتولو الناس العملت الاطلس سمعت بعمود أواب لتمت أضافته ....... الواحد لو طولت منو يقول ليك وين ماظاهر حقو نبدلا لوين رأى حر ..... هو بالله من الله خلقكم شفتوا ليكم صحفى بكتب يوم وبفط يوم الشى شافع صغير بتعلم فى رمضان ؟ الشى دا عمود ولا راجل مرتين تهى تهى تهى ؟؟ .



 

تهئ تهئ..

انا اراهن انو انت لحدي الليلة بليلاية وحدة ما طقشتها..!!

وبتجري على اخوك لقد جليتها لقد جليهتا..!!

حسكو اعترف اعتراف صريح..انو عمودي من الذهب..
عندما نصح كل من اراد البحث عن عمودي بشراء كاشف الذهب..!!

تهئ تهئ..

عمودي ظااااهر ومن اراد التأكد من هذه الجزئيه عليه شراء صحيفة المريخ عدد اليوم..!!

وبمناسبة حسكو والمكنة المركبها..


تعالو نسأل عن نوع موبايل حسكو..!!

علي الطلاق موبايل من زمن ترهاقا..

النغمة تطلع بالغصب..موبايل ماسكو السل..!!

موبايل تعاين ليهو..تشيل الفاتحة..!!

الشاشة ابيض واسود..

الحد للحروف للاسم اربعة حروف...ده موبايل ولا بطاقة شخصية...؟!

يا حسكو..قالوا لي غتست في الطين..

انا اراهن انو طوبتك ده الحبة ما جاتو..

تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والليله ياحسكو اواب جاك الله يعينك عليهو



 
ما نعصر عليهو يا مريخابي...غتسة التين حاااارة..

تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

وااااااااااااااااااااااه اوااااااااااااااااااااااااباه
القال ليك منو تزعل الحبايب 
تانى مش حاتقدر تغمض عينيك
ههههههههههههههههههه



انا لسه ماجيتك



 
بالتقيل يا عظمة..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هو بلاي في كاتب اسمه اواب محمد و عندو عمود في صحيفة المريخ يخربني يا حسكو اول مرة اسمع به منك انت ده 

تخريمة 

نان اواب ده مش بتاع مشرف بدل فاقد الوداه الصحيفة شنو تهي تهي



 
مشيت اجيب ليهم ورق..:SnipeR (320):
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

[align=center]بدل فاقد مركب مكنة صحفي  [/align] : 
وألأن بعد مضى هذه الأشهر القليلة أصبح ألأخ أواب يفترى علينا ويتطنقع فينا والغريب فى الأمر عموده المعروف (برأى حر) لو أردت البحث عنه يجب عليك أن تحمل معك بوصلة أو تسترجع زكريات الزمن المضى والبحث عن فضولى فى مجلة ماجد فعموده لو حضرت زرقاء اليمامة لعجزت عن معرفة مكانه فى الصحيفة كثيرا ما أستعين به أين العمود أخى أواب ويظل يوصف لى أفتح الصفحة الثالثة وأمشى شمالك ولف يمينك وأنزل تحت وعاين فوق غايتو الواحد لو عايز يصل أسرائيل أسهل من الوصول لمكان عمود أواب أنا أنصح كل من يريد البحث عن عمود أواب فى صحيفة المريخ أن يشترى له أولا جهاز البحث عن الذهب أمريكى أصلى .....غايتو التقول عمود جربوكس ومساعد قاعد تحته بفتش فى الصواميل ....غايتو تصيحة لو ماعندكم نظارة مرخصة أو عندكم جهاز مايكرسكوب لا تتعبوا أنفسكم...... 







هو ياحسكو العمود دة بالله ماظاهر للدرجة دي ؟؟؟؟
وبعدين دة عمود صحفي ولا عمود كهرباء في ناصية بيت ؟؟ 
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هههههااااااااااو 
والله ياحسكو ما قصرت مع المشرف العام 
لكن ابقي قدرها ،،، الجني دا بشردك من 
المنتديات تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
قلت لي لو داير تقرا عمود اواب تشتري جهاز شنو ؟؟؟ هع هع هع هع 



 

كلمو...ما اقوم ارجعو بركة التين تاني..:00020457:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه
يااواب لاقي لي عزو مسكين وماقاعد يرد ليك 
اها خم وصر حسكو جاااااااااااااااك



يا عم ده مجرد مرافق تكريم...

تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*:049:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انا في كل الموضوع العاجبني حسكو الكتاب ده ،،،

حسكو بخيل ( ما الحكمة في انك بخيل و أهلك ارابيب الندى) ،،،

حسكو اديب لا يعرف قدر نفسه ،،،

أواب قلت لي التين والمترة كيف ؟ 



 
حسكو مرافق تكريم,,لا يعرف تين ترعته...

تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Arena
					

الكلام دا لا داير ليهو مديدة حارة ولا حاجة

انا غايتو بصنقر نص البوست دا والنشوف البغلب من

لانو الطرفين ما بتشجعوا

ونحن فى النهاية مع الفايز



 
حسكو ده بفوز اذا لعب معاهو محمد اخو عزو (سنة رابع)...في البليستيشن..واخاف في دي..

يكورك..لقد جليتها لقد جليتها....تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

‏طارق حامد, ‏اواب محمد 

اهلين يا صحفي يا كبير غصب عن عين حسكو 



 
ايوة كده يا ودييييع..:uuuuu:

ولا عزاء لمرافقي التكريم...
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هو ياحسكو العمود دة بالله ماظاهر للدرجة دي ؟؟؟؟
وبعدين دة عمود صحفي ولا عمود كهرباء في ناصية بيت ؟؟ 



 
انت ساعدنا بحفظ خريطة السوق العربي...:DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا حاجز الحتة دي أمشي وأجي ...

كورنر :
حسكو خط أحمر يا عمود بدل فاقد ... 

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أنا حاجز الحتة دي أمشي وأجي ...

كورنر :
حسكو خط أحمر يا عمود بدل فاقد ... 



مرحبا بالاسبيرات....

:c030:
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

انا في كل الموضوع العاجبني حسكو الكتاب ده ،،،

حسكو بخيل ( ما الحكمة في انك بخيل و أهلك ارابيب الندى) ،،،

حسكو اديب لا يعرف قدر نفسه ،،،

أواب قلت لي التين والمترة كيف ؟ 



انظر يا أواب   ....شوف ياأواب   الأشادة  جاية  من  وين   ....تشكر   طارق  ولا عزاء  لصاحب  عمود الكرتلة  :fgf2::fgf2:

*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

تهئ تهئ..



عمودي ظااااهر ومن اراد التأكد من هذه الجزئيه عليه شراء صحيفة المريخ عدد اليوم..!!

 ..



اها  يا جماعة كلامى ما طلع  صاح  زول  بيدعوا  الناس  تشترى الجريدة  وتقرأ   عمودو   ....الشى زكرنى  ناس  الباصات   الباص   يكون  مسخن   ويقولوا  ليك   علينا  جاى    برودة   وجبة  وترفيه  :z12:

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

انظر يا أواب ....شوف ياأواب الأشادة جاية من وين ....تشكر طارق ولا عزاء لصاحب عمود الكرتلة :fgf2::fgf2:



 
غايتو سألت حسكو عن الكرتلة دي..

قال لي دي لعبة بالارقام وقام قال لي الرقم سبعة...


طبعا الرقم سعبة ده مشتهيهو حسكو لانو في تلفونو مافي..!!!

زكرني فندق في المعمورة..ارقام الغرف بتاعتو زوجي بس.,.!!

هسه تلفون حسكو ده زوجي بس..!!!

لو داير تطلب ارقام فردية..الا تشوف ليك آلة حاسبة..وتجيبو بالقسمة..!!

:c030:
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والليله ياحسكو اواب جاك الله يعينك عليهو



يجى وين يا مريخابى  كسلاوى   الود  دا  يشوف  القدرو  من  ناس  عزو  ولتحت  :204:
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

اها يا جماعة كلامى ما طلع صاح زول بيدعوا الناس تشترى الجريدة وتقرأ عمودو ....الشى زكرنى ناس الباصات الباص يكون مسخن ويقولوا ليك علينا جاى برودة وجبة وترفيه :z12:



 
انا قلت الناس الدايرة تتأكد من وضوح مكان العمود يا معالي المرافق..:c020:



انا متأكد انك بتركب في الباصات المسخنة دي لانو الترفيه فيها كتير..!!:Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

وااااااااااااااااااااااه اوااااااااااااااااااااااااباه
 القال ليك منو تزعل الحبايب 
تانى مش حاتقدر تغمض عينيك
ههههههههههههههههههه



انا لسه ماجيتك



انا  عزو  دا  البرشو  بالموية  برشو  :14_6_18[1]:  امسكوا  زولكم دا يا عظمة  
*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هو بلاي في كاتب اسمه اواب محمد و عندو عمود في صحيفة المريخ يخربني يا حسكو اول مرة اسمع به منك انت ده 

تخريمة 

نان اواب ده مش بتاع مشرف بدل فاقد الوداه الصحيفة شنو تهي تهي



تصدق  في  يا عجبكو  بس  لو لقيت  محلوا  ليك جائزة  منى  :z12:

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

انا عزو دا البرشو بالموية برشو :14_6_18[1]: امسكوا زولكم دا يا عظمة 



 اسلحة زي دي عندها شيفرة..


هسه ح تعمل شنو لو في سبعة في الشيفرة..؟؟!!

غايتو الا تقول رميت الجمرات..رميت الجمرات..!!

:c030:
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هههههااااااااااو 
والله ياحسكو ما قصرت مع المشرف العام 
لكن ابقي قدرها ،،، الجني دا بشردك من 
المنتديات تهئ تهئ تهئ تهئ 
قلت لي لو داير تقرا عمود اواب تشتري جهاز شنو ؟؟؟ هع هع هع هع 



جهاز  مايكرسكوب  ....يشرد  منو   دا   يا اخى  دا  انا  عمرو  قضيتو  لعب  كوشتينة تحت ضل الجرجير :walkman:

*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Arena
					

الكلام دا لا داير ليهو مديدة حارة ولا حاجة

انا غايتو بصنقر نص البوست دا والنشوف البغلب من

لانو الطرفين ما بتشجعوا

ونحن فى النهاية مع الفايز




د\هشام  انت  كل  يوم  قاعد  فى  النادى  وقريب  من صحيفة  المريخ  فى  ظمتك   قبل  كدة  قابلك بالصدفة  عمود  أسمو  رأى  حر  ؟؟؟:mecry:

*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه
يااواب لاقي لي عزو مسكين وماقاعد يرد ليك 
اها خم وصر حسكو جاااااااااااااااك



سوف  أضرب  بيد  من حديد :bluegrab: لكل من  تسول  له  نفسه  بالعبث  بالمشرف عزو  قيراط 24  من الذهب الخالص  

*

----------


## حسكو

*:1 (8)::1 (8):

اعتقد   أواب  عمودو  بيكتبوا  بالليل  عشان كدة  ما ظاهر   .....أواب أقترح عليكك لما تهم  بكتابة العمود   شراء  ظهرة   من الدكان  :z12:

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

جهاز مايكرسكوب ....يشرد منو دا يا اخى دا انا عمرو قضيتو لعب كوشتينة تحت ضل الجرجير :walkman:



 
متعوووووودة داااااااااييييييييييما..!!!























































الغتس في التين..!!


:Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

سوف أضرب بيد من حديد :bluegrab: لكل من تسول له نفسه بالعبث بالمشرف عزو قيراط 24 من الذهب الخالص 



 
من الذهب الفاقد..!!

:Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

:1 (8)::1 (8):

اعتقد أواب عمودو بيكتبوا بالليل عشان كدة ما ظاهر .....أواب أقترح عليكك لما تهم بكتابة العمود شراء ظهرة من الدكان :z12:



 
هو بالله الفكرة لو عندك..ما تستخدمها لتظهير السبعة..!!!!:Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*

الحكاية سخنت ...

كورنر :
بالكوع يا حسكو ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اواب رافت الهجان حسكو قال عموده بكتب بالحبر السري ،،، :z12z:

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا جماعة براحة على آواب دا تاني صديق لي من صفوة اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

سوف  أضرب  بيد  من حديد :bluegrab: لكل من  تسول  له  نفسه  بالعبث  بالمشرف عزو  قيراط 24  من الذهب الخالص  




أقول ليك شنو ولا شنو يا حسكو ... بس ربنا يديك العافية ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

:1 (8)::1 (8):

اعتقد   أواب  عمودو  بيكتبوا  بالليل  عشان كدة  ما ظاهر   .....أواب أقترح عليكك لما تهم  بكتابة العمود   شراء  ظهرة   من الدكان  :z12:





تهئ تهئ تهئ

إنت من زمن الظهرة ... أنا بتبرع ليه بكمفورت ... يغسل بيه العمود عشان يظهر الألوان ...
( ده بخلي الألوان عال العال يا أواب محمد عبد العال ) ...

شاهد الفيديو أدناه :

&feature=related
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

يا جماعة براحة على آواب دا تاني صديق لي من صفوة اون لاين



no mercyyyyy ya Mahadyyyyy
*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
    ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏الرايقة

الرايقة رأيك شنو في الفيديو الفوق ده مش بخلي ألوان العمود أقصد الأقمشة عال العال ...

*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
مساء العافية عليكم
والله من قبيل بقلب في الصفحة دي شمال ويمين وطبعا كنت قايلة صاحب البوست عجبكو لكن وجدت حسكو عامل شوية ورم لاواب ونفسي اعرف اواب سرق منك شنو 
عموما انا لسه ماقريت العمود يا اواب لكن شكلو مليان وفل الفل 
اما يا عزيزي 24 الوان الفيديو رائعة بس لمنو
*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
 ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏حسكو+

زنقة زنقة ، دار دار ، بيت بيت ، فرد فرد



*

----------


## Deimos

*يا الرايقة ... الكمفورت دي جايبينو مخصوص لتظهير ألوان العمود ...

*

----------


## سيزر

*ههههههههه
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*أقول لكم انا دخلت البوست دا وواضع 1000000% انو الموضوع عن سئ الذكر ( الصفيق على صفر) ذلك الفاقد الاخلاقي والتربوي !!! ولكن تفاجأت بأن الموضوع عن كاتب مريخي احمر حلا وحمار وجمال كلمة ورزانة كل شيئئئئئئ، فاحبطت ايما احباط ، وكنت جاي اتشفى وافش غليلي في الصحفين الذين يغيرون الحقائق ويزورون التاريخ قال :سجمان احمد السيد : لو اراد الهلال الفوزببطولة سيكافا لنظمها بالله شوفو وأطلب منكم جميعا نسخ عمود مزمل ابو القاسم عن تاريخ الهليل في بطولة سيكافا وكل واحد عليه ان يعلق 10 نسخ في البقالات والمطاعم والمحلات التجارية التي يمر بها ومن ثم عشرة نسخ وراسالها بالبريد الالكتروني والفيس بوك وما شابه ذلك .... (( الناس ديل غالبننا اعلام سايييييي)) 
لكل العتبى يا أواب وياصاحب البوست "إرعوي"
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*انت وقت عارف كده ياعزو كان تستعلمو عشان تظهر للادارة دي..

فتشت المنبر كلو ما لقت مشرف عام...


لكن الظاهر عليك استعملتو في الزمن بدل الضايع...

وانا اقول الاخضر الليموني ده يلمع كده ليه..؟؟

تهئ تهئ..!!

مشرف بدل فاقد وكمان كمبفراتي...!!!

تهئ تهئ...!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

أقول لكم انا دخلت البوست دا وواضع 1000000% انو الموضوع عن سئ الذكر ( الصفيق على صفر) ذلك الفاقد الاخلاقي والتربوي !!! ولكن تفاجأت بأن الموضوع عن كاتب مريخي احمر حلا وحمار وجمال كلمة ورزانة كل شيئئئئئئ، فاحبطت ايما احباط ، وكنت جاي اتشفى وافش غليلي في الصحفين الذين يغيرون الحقائق ويزورون التاريخ قال :سجمان احمد السيد : لو اراد الهلال الفوزببطولة سيكافا لنظمها بالله شوفو وأطلب منكم جميعا نسخ عمود مزمل ابو القاسم عن تاريخ الهليل في بطولة سيكافا وكل واحد عليه ان يعلق 10 نسخ في البقالات والمطاعم والمحلات التجارية التي يمر بها ومن ثم عشرة نسخ وراسالها بالبريد الالكتروني والفيس بوك وما شابه ذلك .... (( الناس ديل غالبننا اعلام سايييييي)) 
لكل العتبى يا أواب وياصاحب البوست "إرعوي"



 
يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااام...!!!!



بالكوووووووووووع يا محمد..!!!


يا حسكو...



























































































ارعوي..!!!


تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

يا جماعة براحة على آواب دا تاني صديق لي من صفوة اون لاين



هههههه يعنى برررررضو بدل فاقد:krkr1:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله ياترهاقا ماعجبنى ليك...قلت لى عمودك اسمه راى شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

أقول لكم انا دخلت البوست دا وواضع 1000000% انو الموضوع عن سئ الذكر ( الصفيق على صفر) ذلك الفاقد الاخلاقي والتربوي !!! ولكن تفاجأت بأن الموضوع عن كاتب مريخي احمر حلا وحمار وجمال كلمة ورزانة كل شيئئئئئئ، فاحبطت ايما احباط ، وكنت جاي اتشفى وافش غليلي في الصحفين الذين يغيرون الحقائق ويزورون التاريخ قال :سجمان احمد السيد : لو اراد الهلال الفوزببطولة سيكافا لنظمها بالله شوفو وأطلب منكم جميعا نسخ عمود مزمل ابو القاسم عن تاريخ الهليل في بطولة سيكافا وكل واحد عليه ان يعلق 10 نسخ في البقالات والمطاعم والمحلات التجارية التي يمر بها ومن ثم عشرة نسخ وراسالها بالبريد الالكتروني والفيس بوك وما شابه ذلك .... (( الناس ديل غالبننا اعلام سايييييي)) 
لكل العتبى يا أواب وياصاحب البوست "إرعوي"




أخي الكريم ... الموضوع مزاح ليس إلا ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هههههه يعنى برررررضو بدل فاقد:krkr1:



ياسلام عليك ... لكن لقيتك لماحة ... قال تاني صديق وطبعاً أول صديق معروف منو ...

يعني إذا أنا بدل فاقد يبقي سي أواب بدل فاقد لبدل فاقد ... :624293::624293::624293:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والله ياترهاقا ماعجبنى ليك...قلت لى عمودك اسمه راى شنو؟؟؟



عموده دي بذكرني أغنية ل Akon إسمها Freedom 


*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

عموده دي بذكرني أغنية ل Akon إسمها Freedom 





 
وانا اشرافك ده بذكرني اغنية طاقية ده في راس ده..انا الشغال بس كده ده..!!!


:DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

والله ياترهاقا ماعجبنى ليك...قلت لى عمودك اسمه راى شنو؟؟؟



 
زواج مر...


:punk::punk::punk:
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*يا اخي عبدالعزيز24 اعلم تماما ان الموضوع مزاح ، و أ وضحت ان سبب مداخلتي للبوست هو الفاقد التربوي الحقيقي الذي تعج به صحافتنا والذين تخصصوا في الاساءة للزعيم سيد البلد المريخ العظيم ، اوكي مزحنا وتمازحنا يلا خلينا نرجع للزود عن الزعيم حبيب الملايييييييييييييييييييييييين ، واريد رأيكم في مقترح نشر عمود الاستاذ/مزمل عن تاريخ الهليل في سيكافا ، هذه الحقائق التاريخية لابد ان تنتشر وتنشر 
والبركة فيكم يا شباب حيث انني سنة اولى الفية تالتة ومعرفتي الاعلامية والانترنتية على قدري يعني ما محترف (( الداب رقبتو قصر من رقبتو)) والبركة والخير فيكم . 
محبتي للجميع 
ودمتم بعافية
(يا عبدالعزيز 24 كنا تقابلنا في منتدى جماهير المريخ من حوالي سنة وتقطعت بي السبل في الدخول لمنتدى الجماهير واذكرك بأنني الدفعة 11 زراعة جامعة الجزيرة (( ولدي قال لي  اوووووف يا بابا انت من زمن الفراعنة)) يعني سنير سنير ......................سنير ( 24-11) سنيرك 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

يا اخي عبدالعزيز24 اعلم تماما ان الموضوع مزاح ، و أ وضحت ان سبب مداخلتي للبوست هو الفاقد التربوي الحقيقي الذي تعج به صحافتنا والذين تخصصوا في الاساءة للزعيم سيد البلد المريخ العظيم ، اوكي مزحنا وتمازحنا يلا خلينا نرجع للزود عن الزعيم حبيب الملايييييييييييييييييييييييين ، واريد رأيكم في مقترح نشر عمود الاستاذ/مزمل عن تاريخ الهليل في سيكافا ، هذه الحقائق التاريخية لابد ان تنتشر وتنشر 
والبركة فيكم يا شباب حيث انني سنة اولى الفية تالتة ومعرفتي الاعلامية والانترنتية على قدري يعني ما محترف (( الداب رقبتو قصر من رقبتو)) والبركة والخير فيكم . 
محبتي للجميع 
ودمتم بعافية
(يا عبدالعزيز 24 كنا تقابلنا في منتدى جماهير المريخ من حوالي سنة وتقطعت بي السبل في الدخول لمنتدى الجماهير واذكرك بأنني الدفعة 11 زراعة جامعة الجزيرة (( ولدي قال لي  اوووووف يا بابا انت من زمن الفراعنة)) يعني سنير سنير ......................سنير ( 24-11) سنيرك 




الله يديك العافية يا أبو حميد ... إتذكرتك كويس يا عمو ...

البوست أدناه لتاريخ مشاركات الأندية السودانية بسيكافا للعضو مهدي محمد عبد الماجد :

تاريخ مشاركات الاندية السودانية في بطولة سيكافا
*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااام...!!!!



بالكوووووووووووع يا محمد..!!!


يا حسكو...



























































































ارعوي..!!!


تهئ تهئ





*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اواب ياابنى
:bzr:

يااواب ابننا 


ياابنهم اواب 


ياصاحب الرأى الحر 




ياايها اليافع 

 

حسكو ده بخلى ليك الرأى فى حته والحر فى حته تانية  
انا كلمتك

 
*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					











ياايها اليافع 

 

حسكو ده بخلى ليك الرأى فى حته والحر فى حته تانية  
انا كلمتك

 




هو  أسمو  رأى  حر  ولا  رأى  بارد يا عظمة  ؟؟؟؟  الود  يا عبد العظيم  مدارس  سنية لما يصل  مرحلة  الشباب  حنخلى  الرأى  فى  حتة  والحر  فى حتة  تانية   أسع  بنصرف  ليه  ريال بث  لسع   وقت  صرف  الدولار  ما جاء  .

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					


هو  أسمو  رأى  حر  ولا  رأى  بارد يا عظمة  ؟؟؟؟  الود  يا عبد العظيم  مدارس  سنية لما يصل  مرحلة  الشباب  حنخلى  الرأى  فى  حتة  والحر  فى حتة  تانية   أسع  بنصرف  ليه  ريال بث  لسع   وقت  صرف  الدولار  ما جاء  .




حسب البرنامج 
يوم حر
يوم بارد
:21:

ياخ عمود يوم بعد يوم التقول دافورى فى الحلة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
:emoticon-animal-016

*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

حسب البرنامج 
يوم حر
يوم بارد
:21:

ياخ عمود يوم بعد يوم التقول دافورى فى الحلة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
:emoticon-animal-016





ههههههههههههه  والله  التقول  برنامج ترفيهى  .............

عمودو  بزكرنى  سوق  بلدنا    سبت   أثنين  أربعاء    علينا  جاى  علينا  جاى  

*

----------


## حسكو

*يعنى  لو  عايز  تقرأ   عمود  أواب  يوم  الاحد يا عظمة    الا  يكون  عندك  تلاجة  تبيت  فيها   عمود السبت :9ene:

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

حسب البرنامج 

يوم حر
يوم بارد
:21: 
ياخ عمود يوم بعد يوم التقول دافورى فى الحلة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
:emoticon-animal-016



 

اول مرة اعرف انكم عندكم حلة يا عطمة..!!

حسب علمي انها بيتين وزقاق..!!!!


*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

ههههههههههههه والله التقول برنامج ترفيهى .............

عمودو بزكرنى سوق بلدنا سبت أثنين أربعاء علينا جاى علينا جاى 



 
اي بلد..؟!!

الحاجة العارفها انا انو انت ساكن سوبا شرق (خارج ولاية الخرطوم)..وبلدك الاصل نوري..(خارج ولاية الخرطوم..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!

:ooo9o::ooo9o::ooo9o:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

يعنى لو عايز تقرأ عمود أواب يوم الاحد يا عظمة الا يكون عندك تلاجة تبيت فيها عمود السبت :9ene:



 
مع الاسف حتى لو عندك تلاجة يا حسكو...



في سوبا شرق  (حدود جياد)..











نهي كهربا..!!



*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هو بلاي في كاتب اسمه اواب محمد و عندو عمود في صحيفة المريخ يخربني يا حسكو اول مرة اسمع به منك انت ده 

تخريمة 

نان اواب ده مش بتاع مشرف بدل فاقد الوداه الصحيفة شنو تهي تهي



 
بلاي لكي حبي وفؤادي..



:Swaffff::Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*اواب محمد :
شوفتو في كم صورة كده يام دوري ابطال افريقيا الهسي دي ...
كان طالعين مظاهرات عشان المريخ يفوز ...
لافتات  من الحاج يوسف  للاستاد وبالعكس ...

من اليوم داك المريخ ما ضاق عافيه ....


الناس كانو كتاااااااااار في الصور ....


بس اللافت كان اواب ده ....



بس افجعت تاني منو ....
لمن لقيتو صحفي 
في أشرف الإصدرات ...


طبعا ما داير اقول ليكم بطلت قرايه الجراااااااااااااااااااااااايد ...





عجبكو : 
زي اواب ده بكون صحفي بالجد ...؟


*

----------


## اواب محمد

*طبعا يا طارق..قلبت ردك ده شمال يمين عشان اعرفو معاي ولا ضدي ما قدرت..!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بالمناسبة..

كلمة صحفي لا تناسبني اطلاقا..

فهي اكبر مني بكثير..ولا استطيع الوصول اليها حاليا..

هذه كلمة لها قدسيتها ومكانتها  ولا يجوزن نطلقها على كل من امسك قلما..

لست سوى كاتب رغبت اشرف الاصدارات في ان اكون بها بعد كتابتي في المنتديات الحمراء الجميلة..
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

بالمناسبة..

كلمة صحفي لا تناسبني اطلاقا..

فهي اكبر مني بكثير..ولا استطيع الوصول اليها حاليا..

هذه كلمة لها قدسيتها ومكانتها  ولا يجوزن نطلقها على كل من امسك قلما..

لست سوى كاتب رغبت اشرف الاصدارات في ان اكون بها بعد كتابتي في المنتديات الحمراء الجميلة..



طبيعي ان تنظر لنفسك بمنظار التواضع فهكذا انت ولا غير ذلك .............
اواب الاخ الغالي لا ينقصك شيء لتكون صحفي وهل المتواجدون الان في الاعمدة يطلق 
عليهم صحفيين؟؟؟؟ الا قليل....
قليل من التجويد يااواب و ستكون كما حبينا ان نراك دوماً............
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

طبيعي ان تنظر لنفسك بمنظار التواضع فهكذا انت ولا غير ذلك .............
اواب الاخ الغالي لا ينقصك شيء لتكون صحفي وهل المتواجدون الان في الاعمدة يطلق 
عليهم صحفيين؟؟؟؟ الا قليل....
قليل من التجويد يااواب و ستكون كما حبينا ان نراك دوماً............



 

الحبيب بلا حدود امام..

تسلم على كلماتك الجميلة...

وبكم نرتقي للافضل..
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

بالمناسبة..

كلمة صحفي لا تناسبني اطلاقا..

فهي اكبر مني بكثير..ولا استطيع الوصول اليها حاليا..

هذه كلمة لها قدسيتها ومكانتها ولا يجوزن نطلقها على كل من امسك قلما..

لست سوى كاتب رغبت اشرف الاصدارات في ان اكون بها بعد كتابتي في المنتديات الحمراء الجميلة..



 والله ياواب كلام لايصدر الامن اواب وذي ماقال ليك امام ماتكتبه يفوق مايكتبه كبار صحفي المريخ لانك لا تكتب لمصلحتك الشخصيه ككثرين منهم
بقليل من الجهد ستكون كاتب صحفي كبييييييييييير باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

بالمناسبة..

كلمة صحفي لا تناسبني اطلاقا..

فهي اكبر مني بكثير..ولا استطيع الوصول اليها حاليا..

هذه كلمة لها قدسيتها ومكانتها  ولا يجوزن نطلقها على كل من امسك قلما..

لست سوى كاتب رغبت اشرف الاصدارات في ان اكون بها بعد كتابتي في المنتديات الحمراء الجميلة..





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:fgf2::14_6_18[1]:


بلاي يا كاتب :hhheeeart4:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*غايتو بعد كلام أخونا طارق الأمين ... انا حنيت علي أواب ...

 يا أخواننا كفاية خلاص ... إنتو كده بتقتلوا المواهب  :m_monkey: :m_monkey: :m_monkey: .. ( آي عارفها مواهب بدل فاقد ) لكن برضو نشجعها عشان تتطور ...


 يا طارق قلت لي كجوجية شديدة ... خلاص من يوم الليلة يصنف ضمن قبيلة الجوجاب ويمنع من دخول الإستاد ... بس دايرين زول يتبرع لينا بالفاليوم كل كورة ...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

يعنى لو عايز تقرأ عمود أواب يوم الاحد يا عظمة الا يكون عندك تلاجة تبيت فيها عمود السبت :9ene:



  هههههههههههههاى

ده عمود ولاكوارع
:DOGPILE:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

هههههههههههههاى


ده عمود ولاكوارع 
:DOGPILE:



يا عظمة ما سمعت القذافي قال شنو ؟

القذافي بيخاطب الشعب الليبي وقال ليهم :

شوفوا السودانيين عمر البشير يطعمهم امعاء الحيوانات eisawi

اسع انت عملته عمود أواب كوارع ،،،:Smok-0224:

الكوارع دي القذافي ما سمع بيها :a40:

أواب من الثوار :fr7a:
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

غايتو بعد كلام أخونا طارق الأمين ... انا حنيت علي أواب ...

 يا أخواننا كفاية خلاص ... إنتو كده بتقتلوا المواهب  :m_monkey: :m_monkey: :m_monkey: .. ( آي عارفها مواهب بدل فاقد ) لكن برضو نشجعها عشان تتطور ...


 يا طارق قلت لي كجوجية شديدة ... خلاص من يوم الليلة يصنف ضمن قبيلة الجوجاب ويمنع من دخول الإستاد ... بس دايرين زول يتبرع لينا بالفاليوم كل كورة ...




الهرشة الامس لحقتك ولا شنو؟؟؟؟؟






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

  هههههههههههههاى

ده عمود ولاكوارع
:DOGPILE:



شكلو كدة يا عظمة
*

----------


## مناوي

*  والله  ههههههههههههههاع بتاع كو ....
*

----------


## Red Arena

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

د\هشام  انت  كل  يوم  قاعد  فى  النادى  وقريب  من صحيفة  المريخ  فى  ظمتك   قبل  كدة  قابلك بالصدفة  عمود  أسمو  رأى  حر  ؟؟؟:mecry:





اطرشنى ما سمعت بيهو
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انتو يا جماعةالعمود قالو يوم بعد يوم الكلام دة صحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انتو يا جماعةالعمود قالو يوم بعد يوم الكلام دة صحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 


يوم ورا يوم حبيبي ما ج.....راي هر 
 هههههه داير جهاز كشف الاعمدة 
الصهفية تهئ تهئ طرف الكاشف اخو الفلاتية ....
 يا امام اعمل هسابك من الصهفي الرخم .....دا ممنوووع الاختراب والتصوير 
     :enfjaar:       تهزييييييير :enfjaar:
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا عظمة ما سمعت القذافي قال شنو ؟

القذافي بيخاطب الشعب الليبي وقال ليهم :

شوفوا السودانيين عمر البشير يطعمهم امعاء الحيوانات eisawi

اسع انت عملته عمود أواب كوارع ،،،:Smok-0224:

الكوارع دي القذافي ما سمع بيها :a40:

أواب من الثوار :fr7a:





ياشيخ طارق ممكن تقول لينا الصحفى ده كايس شنو جوه القزازه

غايتو حسكو قال لى كايس رأى حر
*

----------


## مناوي

*  هههههههههههههههههههههههااااااو 

 داير اترفه        ،،،، ايس كريم بامبو ....   
 بقت جهاز كشف ولا ايه ياعم ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انتو يا جماعةالعمود قالو يوم بعد يوم الكلام دة صحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

يوم ورا يوم حبيبي ما ج.....راي هر 
هههههه داير جهاز كشف الاعمدة 
الصهفية تهئ تهئ طرف الكاشف اخو الفلاتية ....
يا امام اعمل هسابك من الصهفي الرخم .....دا ممنوووع الاختراب والتصوير 
:enfjaar: تهزييييييير :enfjaar:



 
الليله يااواب
ناس 999 جوك
هههههههههههه
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الليله يااواب

ناس 999 جوك 
هههههههههههه



 



ثاااااااااااااابيييييييت مين ؟؟؟؟
:wulsh2n010937esxh8::wulsh2n010937esxh8::wulsh2n01  0937esxh8:  جيبت الجهاز دا من وين             ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					



ياشيخ طارق ممكن تقول لينا الصحفى ده كايس شنو جوه القزازه 

غايتو حسكو قال لى كايس رأى حر



 
زولك ده اظنه فحيص افتح ليه معمل ده سفن اب ولا ميكروسكوب،،،

أواب روبرت هوك :a26:

ولا امكن كشيف لعيبة اعمل ليه رخصة من الفيفا ،،،

أواب خالد عزالدين ،،،:Swaffff:
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

غايتو بعد كلام أخونا طارق الأمين ... انا حنيت علي أواب ...

يا أخواننا كفاية خلاص ... إنتو كده بتقتلوا المواهب :m_monkey: :m_monkey: :m_monkey: .. ( آي عارفها مواهب بدل فاقد ) لكن برضو نشجعها عشان تتطور ... 

يا طارق قلت لي كجوجية شديدة ... خلاص من يوم الليلة يصنف ضمن قبيلة الجوجاب ويمنع من دخول الإستاد ... بس دايرين زول يتبرع لينا بالفاليوم كل كورة ...



 
اللخو ما شايف عوجة رقبتو..!!

قال ليك ناس التعبئة..

تهئ تهئ..

صورتك الرمزية دليل ادانة يا مشرنا الكجي بدل الفاقد..


:016:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

هههههههههههههاى

ده عمود ولاكوارع

:DOGPILE:



 
هو بالله بتبيتو الكوراع في التلاجة..؟؟!!


هالتكم سأبة...


فووول في الدكان مافي..؟؟!!




طيب موية فول..؟!!





طيب موية جبنة..؟؟!!





بسكويت كابتن ماجد..؟؟!!

















































هالة سأبة,,!!!

:7_13_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا عظمة ما سمعت القذافي قال شنو ؟

القذافي بيخاطب الشعب الليبي وقال ليهم :

شوفوا السودانيين عمر البشير يطعمهم امعاء الحيوانات eisawi

اسع انت عملته عمود أواب كوارع ،،،:Smok-0224:

الكوارع دي القذافي ما سمع بيها :a40:

أواب من الثوار :fr7a:



 

دار دار..زنقة زنقة....(القذافي يوصف في بيت عظمة)..!!

تهئ تهئ

:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Arena
					

اطرشنى ما سمعت بيهو



 
عاد انت يا يابا يسمعك الله..!!!


:enfjaar:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

عاد انت يا يابا يسمعك الله..!!!


:enfjaar:



 

              تهئ تهئ تهئ 
                        :ANSmile09: 
:m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1:

                                        هههههههههههههههههههههه   
                                       كان زعلان كلمو اقع  الخزان كلمو
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انتو يا جماعةالعمود قالو يوم بعد يوم الكلام دة صحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اسمع...الامجاد ولدت ولا لسه..؟؟!!!!


الشي يدورها من بطنها...دي امجاد ولا بابور صيني..؟؟!!


تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

يوم ورا يوم حبيبي ما ج.....راي هر 
هههههه داير جهاز كشف الاعمدة 
الصهفية تهئ تهئ طرف الكاشف اخو الفلاتية ....
يا امام اعمل هسابك من الصهفي الرخم .....دا ممنوووع الاختراب والتصوير 
:enfjaar: تهزييييييير :enfjaar:



 
الظاهر كيبورتك تصدير راس من شركة ابكر وهفصة..!!!


تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

الليله يااواب

ناس 999 جوك

هههههههههههه



 
أخوات نسيبة..!!


*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					



ياشيخ طارق ممكن تقول لينا الصحفى ده كايس شنو جوه القزازه 

غايتو حسكو قال لى كايس رأى حر



 







وانت حضرتك زعلان لييييييييه..؟؟!!


تهئ تهئ..
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

اللخو ما شايف عوجة رقبتو..!!

قال ليك ناس التعبئة..

تهئ تهئ..

صورتك الرمزية دليل ادانة يا مشرنا الكجي بدل الفاقد..


:016:




الحمد لله أخوك إجتاز إختبارات الكجوجية واحد واحد ... في الخرطوم وفي الولايات ودائماً الزعيـــم منتصر ...

كورنر :
تاني ما حنسوقك معانا ... :ICON31::ICON31::ICON31:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

زولك ده اظنه فحيص افتح ليه معمل ده سفن اب ولا ميكروسكوب،،،

أواب روبرت هوك :a26:

ولا امكن كشيف لعيبة اعمل ليه رخصة من الفيفا ،،،

أواب خالد عزالدين ،،،:Swaffff:



 
لو داير تفحص عن في الخدمة...!!!


لكن انا خايف يطلع عندك بدل فاقد..!!:ANSmile05:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					






وانت حضرتك زعلان لييييييييه..؟؟!!


تهئ تهئ..




لاحول الله ده إسمو شنو ساكن وين وجنسو شنو ...

كتمتو نفسو الهواء وينو ...
*

----------


## Red Arena

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

              تهئ تهئ تهئ 
                        :ANSmile09: 
:m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1::m1:

                                        هههههههههههههههههههههه   
                                       كان زعلان كلمو اقع  الخزان كلمو




اغانى سوقية

وبلدى
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Arena
					

اغانى سوقية

وبلدى



 

   ههههههههه

:7_13_5[1]:                :7_13_5[1]:
  السوق الماتو فيهو ضحايا الاسبرت
       ولا البقولو  يا محسنين لله
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*فوووووووووووووووووووووق..








:c030::c030::c030:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

فوووووووووووووووووووووق..








:c030::c030::c030:



اواب بطل تشوف 
توم اند جيرى 
:10_17_201[1]:
انت بعد كده كبرت وحا تبقى صحفى 
ركزوا على حا حا 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*والله يااخوانا البوست ده حيرنا عديل كده
ماعرفنا منو ومع منو
غايتو بس الواحد يدى ضهرو الحيطة ويكفت
ولو سخنت عليك تعمل انبراشه وراء لون اخضر
هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

طبعا يا طارق..قلبت ردك ده شمال يمين عشان اعرفو معاي ولا ضدي ما قدرت..!!!





ليه انا كاتبو بالأفرنجي ...؟
ولا بالحبر السري ...ولا يكون عاديتني في كتابة المقال ...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

بالمناسبة..

كلمة صحفي لا تناسبني اطلاقا..

فهي اكبر مني بكثير..ولا استطيع الوصول اليها حاليا..

هذه كلمة لها قدسيتها ومكانتها  ولا يجوزن نطلقها على كل من امسك قلما..

لست سوى كاتب رغبت اشرف الاصدارات في ان اكون بها بعد كتابتي في المنتديات الحمراء الجميلة..




عزيزي أواب :
إن كانت لا تناسبك كلمة صحفي ...
فـ انت تضيف لها بريقا علي بريق ...
ولمعانا ...
وألق ...
وشئ من دفء ...
ولقدسيتها ... وقدسية كلماتك ..
إمنحنا المزيد ...
*

----------

